# Job offer in San Luis Potosi



## ltjake (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,

i got a job offer to move for my company from Europe to san luis potosi. The job sounds really good and i really like Mexico (at least the parts I know so far, which is mostly Nuevo Leon (i spend 3 months in Monterrey), Jalisco, Quintana and Yucatan, but I have never been to San Luis).

Now, to help me with my final decision, I would have some questions and would be really pleased if you could help me answering some:
Unfortunately my Spanish is everything but good, I really want to learn good Spanish as fast as possible but for the beginning i would have to stick to English. How is living there without speaking Spanish? 

For the decision of living there, what are the nice areas to live there? The best would be if it would be south as the company is located south of San Luis. How are the housing prices and the costs of living in general compared to the US or if someone knows compared to Europe?

How is living there? Does the City has a lot of leisure activities to offer? Is it easy to get around?

Is there anything else I should consider for my decision of moving there?

Does anyone have experiences with moving from Europe to Mexico? What is the best way to get all the private belongings there?

Thank you all so much for helping me answering the questions.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't help with a lot of your questions because I always drive past San Luis Potosi on the highway but never have stopped to check out the city itself. There are several members of this forum that live there and I'm sure they will provide some good information.

However, for housing prices you can check out vivastreet and olx web sites. They both are .com.mx and offer houses for sale and for rent. However, your best buys will be found once you arrive -- the houses on those web pages tend to be more expensive than ones you can find via the local newspaper or just asking around.

One can survive just fine without Spanish and many expats here do. However, if you learn Spanish your experience will improve immensely because it opens so many more doors in so many ways. You have obviously gotten English together well as a second language so I suspect you will have less trouble learning Spanish than many.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There have been some recent posts by people that have recently taken jobs in San Luis Potosi but believe that they were looking for apartments in the central historical area. You can look up as in the last month. San Luis Potosi is a very old city as was established as home base for the local mine owners and has a very nice historical center. I've seen some good looking residential neighborhoods west and south west. There are also housing complexes being built southwest along the bypass. There seems to be a lot of language schools as a number of people go there to teach. I would expect that living much less expensive than US or Europe.
Sorry that I can't be more help. We live about 1.5 hours south and mostly go to San Luis Potosi for the airport.


----------

